# Vocabulary



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, stupid question time.

I've done some reading, and have a question:

What's the difference between a siding, a spur, a crossover, a ladder and a runaround?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

While I can't help you with this definition, here are some glossary links that may help you in the future - courtesy of Big Ed I believe:

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/amodelrailroadterms/A_Model_Railroad_Terms.htm
http://www.sdrm.org/faqs/defs.html
http://www.hrtrains.com/glossery.html


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Pictures are worth a thousand words















Hope this helps.


----------



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

All those answers help! Thank you!

I've always thought pictures were the way to go...

On the other hand, I've been rooting through the various glossaries, and saying "ohhhh..."


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

These experts are a great wealth of information - and they're willing to share - incredible.

Thanks for the images Sean - you've made it very clear!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sean,

AWESOME DIAGRAM !!!

I've copied that to my local computer. Nice compilation!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I just realized....*grins*....you left out the balloon!


----------

